# 2-8-12 Pcola Pier



## Yeadudeeee (Mar 5, 2011)

Saw a couple pompano caught, along with a decent bit of spanish and bonito. Jerry got 1 black drum and other than that it was a beautiful day. Water temp reading was 63 from the lifeguard.


----------



## SaltJunkie0226 (Jun 26, 2011)

Bo'bo are still being caught??


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

all year long


----------

